# Minimise to systray instead of exit option?



## pre (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi, not sure if this is in beta version but could I suggest the above option when closing ATitool in the taskbar or x? I keep on closing it by accident.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2004)

thats what the minimize button is for .. i hate apps that go to the tray when you click the X


----------



## pre (Sep 19, 2004)

So no chance of an option? I like how I can set mbm to close the settings page and having it stay in sytray so if I close it rather than minimise by accident it stays...


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

so how would you close it then? minimize then right click and select exit?


----------



## Ramine (Sep 19, 2004)

hehe, maybe you should add an option to allow the 'X' button to be either close or minimise, but also leave the minimise button in there for people who like using it!

Ramine


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2004)

hrmmmm i'll consider it .. if i find the space for it somewhere in the settings


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 19, 2004)

Why not make it so that the X closes it, and then next to the memory timings button, a little EXIT button, and when you click it it has a confirmation box in case you click it on accident.


----------



## Turdhat (Sep 22, 2004)

How about a "are you sure you want to exit ati tool and a check to disable that msg so that if they click the x by mistake they  been warned. I did it myself out of habit as I close everything when I am done. Well I went into a 3d app and the 3dprofile didnt down clock me from default 526/573 I locked !! Just a suggestion.


----------



## Turdhat (Sep 22, 2004)

just saw post above DOH !


----------

